# Windows 8 OS won't boot, instant black screen, Lenovo Y50



## marth4life (Oct 1, 2014)

I recently got a Lenovo Y50 a couple months ago. I've been taking very good care of it, checking for viruses nearly every day and cleaning out everything daily as well, because I need this one to last because it will be my PC for college. But yesterday I booted her up and it showed the lenovo logo, then nothing. Black screen. No cursor or anything on the screen. Keyboard LEDs are on and caps lock and things can turn on and off. I've tried to restart multiple times, restored the system to 4 days ago, taking it off the charger and putting it on, I just don't know what's wrong. I don't know if safe mode will help but I have no idea how to get there on windows 8 anyways. Please and thank you )-:


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1.


> and cleaning out everything daily as well


please explain what you mean and by what method you have done this

2.


> restored the system to 4 days ago,


if you have only a black screen with no cursor etc - how did you get to restore please - I presume you mean a system restore point.


----------



## marth4life (Oct 1, 2014)

I just have a couple of programs that check for viruses and clean out unwanted files and things. I dont manually mess with everything. Yes I went to the windows boot manager by hitting space bar right when the pc booted up and then loaded a system restore point


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> I just have a couple of programs that check for viruses and clean out unwanted files and things


what are they please


----------



## marth4life (Oct 1, 2014)

CCleaner and I cant remember the virus removal program's name. Starts with an "O"


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well if you have only had the computer for two months and do not know what antivirus program you have either - that came with it as a free trial or that you have installed - then I am sorry but I do not know - one that begins with O

Have you made the recovery drive

If not your only option is to try this
*Chapter 3. Lenovo OneKey Recovery System *If Windows cannot be started, then follow the steps below to start the Lenovo OneKey Recovery System: *1 *Shut down the computer. *2 *Press the Novo button. From *Novo Button Menu*, select *System Recovery *and press Enter.


Please be advised that cleaners, boosters, make it go faster programs, registry cleaners and indeed EVEN CCleaner have no place on Windows 8/8.1 if you wish the system to remain healthy


 CCleaner good as it may be should NOT be used in default mode on Windows 8.1 and the registry cleaner aspect should never be used
AND it is not a general maintenance tool
Windows 8/8.1 does not need it, it manages its own system - far better than nay third party tool will ever do


 If that procedure does not work - please accept my advice - that is take it back to the supplier under the warranty arrangement
Whether they will fix it under those provisions FOC is a matter to be determined.


----------

